# INF file txtsetup.sif is corrupt or missing



## lovesmistake (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok... I have a Sony Vaio pcg-frv37... Finnally found that on the front after several days of trying to figure out why Sony and other websites did not reconize the model number pcg-PL1L.. But.. Ok here is my problem.. I opened my laptop after ummm 6-8 months of not using it.. I saw that it had 60 updates ready to be installed.. I said hey what the heck.. They are already downloaded why not Install them.. I did.. After installing them and the Computer restarted I had about 5 or 6 error messages.. One being the FN key had an error.. Well It would not work anymore.. Hmm... It ws the only way I knew how to really change the volume up and down without haveing to click on the volume speakerphone at the bottom. So I made a copy of all of my music from the computer.. And I attempted to make rescue/recovery disk.. On my second attempt I gave up.. It kept giving error messages.. I could only make the DVD disk 2 and it wouldnt go further.. OK.. SO I said oh well to all data and everything Ill just restore it to the factory settings and start all over.. the Computer is about 3 or 4 years old.. However I only used it Maybe 30 hours if not less.. Just always stored it.. So I clicked on sytem restore and clicked ok to restore to Factory settings.. :4-dontkno what happened.. It just cut off and back on and said this error Message INF file txtsetup.sif is corrupt or missing, status 14. Setup cannot continue. Press any key to exit. :upset: aight.. well... I went to the SONY website found my error message fast was like wow after a few days wasted with wrong model number I was like here we go.. Thier solution was that power must have been interrupted or not connected to the wall adaptor buring recovery call the sony tech support team.... I called and it was a computer message.. said 29.95 for help.. HMMM... I was like dang.. OK.. So I found this website.. Saw a thread about recovery and 2 websites to go to for sony.. both didnt work one was an error and the other no address was found.. So... I do not have recovery disk.. I think the computer has them on it.. or in it.. however you say it.. I can get to the Bios screen WHOO HOO Found that out by pressing esc.. then F2 while it was loading.. YAY go me.. Guess I was attempting the solution push as many buttons as you can till it works theory.. but.. What do I do?? What can I do.. Do I need to Buy rescue disk from sony?? I found another website for them also but I hate to buy them If I dont need them.. I'm close to moving Lost my job, wrecked my car, HAHA Bad luck and well Really needed this laptop to work.. Im lil computer literate.. Not much but I follow instructions well.. I am using a desk top computer to do the research. Please Let me know what I need to do to restore this computer or get it back working its very important.. Thank YOu Jeremy (P.s) Yes Im a talker haha I know..


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If your recovery partition is still in tact then try F10 at boot up/when Sony logo appears.

Best if you can make a Recovery Media Kit. If you get errors post them here so we can help look for a solution.


----------



## lovesmistake (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok when I turn it On no sony screen comes up.. it says "Setup is inspecting your hardware configuration" real fast (had to do it over and over to finnally get the message. Then the Same screen comes up INF file txtsetup.sif is corrupt or missing, status 14. Setup cannot continue. Press any Key to continue." During the first part when Vaio comes up.. I press the F2 key it takes me to the PhoneixBios Setup Utility Other than that it does the same thing over and over the F10 key doesnt do anything.. now in the bios mode the F10 key says save configuration changes and exit now? Which Ive done over and over.. LOL Ive taken the battery out and re put it back in umm.. I tried to use another computers recovery disk.. hmm Kinda knew it wouldnt work but said what the hey.. it might.. I have windows XP on this computer im using now and Ive done a search that file does not exsist.. HMM.. and SONY does not carry the recovery disk anymore.. I found a website that says they have it but do I trust them? Or is there another way maybe through BIos? or something?? Thank-You for your help so far.. Jeremy


----------



## lovesmistake (Aug 19, 2008)

I Still was not able to load the notebook.. Im thinking its the hardware conf. or something cause of the way it is configureing then stops.. I was doing recovery and well thats when it stopped. SO it makes me think if I can repair the INF file it would work..I hate to call sony and spend 29.95 for thier phone call then them say they cant fix it or need rescue disk.. I really need help.. this will be my only contact option other than cell with my mother who is disabled.. I have this desktop programed with yahoo meetings and Would really really like to get the laptop fixe so I can see her now and again. Thank you Jeremy


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks like your best option is to get the recovery CDs from Sony. Of course you can use a Vista installation media but that would not install things back to default.

By the way you describe it, it seems to be an issue with the installation. Since you do not have a Recovery Media Kit and you cannot access the recovery partition (F10) then you can do either one of the two above.


----------



## Sis Yin (Sep 21, 2009)

I have the same problem with a sony dv9000 laptop. However, I get the message after I tried a system recovery. I lost power during the recovery and now all i get is this stupid message. It won't read the recovery disks. Any help?


----------

